# Hyperinflation idea makes it into the news - Is the Cat out of the bag?



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, somebody spoke the word HYPERINFLATION and it got covered in the press (Major news outlets)









Twitter and Square CEO Jack Dorsey says 'hyperinflation' will happen soon in the U.S. and the world


Twitter founder Jack Dorsey weighed in on escalating inflation in the U.S., saying things are going to get considerably worse.




www.cnbc.com













Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Warns Hyperinflation Will Soon Happen in US and the World – Economics Bitcoin News


Twitter and Square CEO Jack Dorsey has warned that hyperinflation will soon happen in the U.S. and elsewhere in the world. "Hyperinflation is going to change everything. It's happening," he predicted. Many people disagreed with him, however.




news.bitcoin.com













Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey believes hyperinflation is an impending threat to the US economy — and will change everything


Jack Dorsey used Twitter to express fears about hyperinflation. His comments came amid supply-chain disruptions, which can affect the price of goods.




www.businessinsider.com













Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey's dire warning: 'Hyperinflation' will soon 'change everything'


In typical Dorsey style, the social media CEO tweeted out his comment, saying that "it will happen in the US soon, and so the world."




www.foxbusiness.com







https://finance.yahoo.com/news/twitter-and-square-ceo-jack-dorsey-is-right-to-scare-everyone-about-hyperinflation-morning-brief-090828501.html?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly9kdWNrZHVja2dvLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAABRMx13Oxwv5Mgc_BhjnQWSBd3lishfosVG_SGhzS9TndCDZbl3OXJoYV-Sdm77-E2Ryby4dn4pphNILDCMMvN_ZkbQ-Jl5EX_jVCZ9ZDImeG9zwZp3Ih8mm1aBDCeizuITarijs38lCq-u9RFrA4r93jNXDFlnuCpyqqNZzFWl1


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Jack Dorsey??? He creates a platform where twits can gather to waste hours twattleling and all of a sudden he is a guru on hyperinflation. Some of these rich folks really need to get over themselves. 

Most likely pumping his crypto portfolio. 

Godspeed.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Isn’t that amazing. The fool who banned Trump, our President, to elect ole Joey the inflator is sounding the alarm on hyper inflation.


----------

